# hand coloring photos with oil pastels



## terri (Jul 12, 2017)

Lately I've been experimenting with oil pastels, which are similar to crayons in shape and size, but they are oil paint with varying amounts of wax as a binder.    They are very opaque, as well, so it can be a challenge to cover your image with them!     

This medium is nothing at ALL like using photo oils and photo oil pencils.   Photo oils are a very transparent medium that was specifically designed to go over B&W photos.

For a reference, here is the original shot - taken with Kodak EIR, a color infrared red, long discontinued:




 


And the oil pastel:




 


I lightly printed out a B&W version of the original photo on Arches Oil paper.   This paper is interesting because it will take oil medium without the need for gesso or any other ground.  

Thanks for looking!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Jul 12, 2017)

Cool!!! I like it! Haven't seen this technique before. 

I really like the original too.


----------



## webestang64 (Jul 12, 2017)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2017)

vintagesnaps said:


> Cool!!! I like it! Haven't seen this technique before.
> 
> I really like the original too.


Thanks, Sharon!    Yes, that old color IR was seriously fun stuff.  I really miss it.


----------



## terri (Jul 12, 2017)

webestang64 said:


> Outstanding!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## jcdeboever (Jul 12, 2017)

Neat. I have been experimenting a little lately.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 12, 2017)

Thanks for showing us this, Terri!


----------



## suzuki (Aug 31, 2017)

Very cool results!


----------



## terri (Sep 1, 2017)

Thank you, suzuki!     

And welcome to TPF.


----------

